# B&W Challenge: almost finished!



## gk fotografie (Jan 30, 2021)

Welcome!

The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes.

_For this challenge, think of the different stages of the repair of a clock or an old car, the final stroke for a masterpiece, an athlete who falls just before the finish, a painted window that is almost ready. You'll find all kinds of situations to which this theme can apply._

Have fun!



_(*next* challenge will be: Week 7|8 - Time Flies)_


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 31, 2021)

Almost finished eating before i chase him away


----------



## Scott Whaley (Jan 31, 2021)

I like that one.   Good take on the theme.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jan 31, 2021)

Almost finished ..... trying on dresses


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## smithdan (Feb 1, 2021)

..junk box lens organ donor M42 mount fits projector lens.


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 2, 2021)

visibility ALMOST finished..


----------



## smithdan (Feb 2, 2021)

..and  it's only the 2nd of the month!!


----------



## smithdan (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## johngpt (Feb 4, 2021)

jc, I'm probably being obtuse. What's almost finished in your 'the 200' photo?


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 4, 2021)

johngpt said:


> jc, I'm probably being obtuse. What's almost finished in your 'the 200' photo?



No worries bud. It has just finished being built and now leasing for March. Downtown, Jackson, Michigan.


----------



## johngpt (Feb 4, 2021)

Aha!


----------



## johngpt (Feb 4, 2021)

Almost finished...






.


----------



## gk fotografie (Feb 5, 2021)

View attachment 203190


----------



## smithdan (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## johngpt (Feb 5, 2021)

smithdan said:


> View attachment 203193


Now that's a shame!
I hope you have a fresh one ready!


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 6, 2021)




----------

